# To buy the 6D or the 5DM3 and Which Lens



## mutigers10 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am looking at getting a new camera. I can't decide on the 6d or the 5dM3. I have the 40d with Sigma 10-20 F4-5.6 and the Sigma 50mm F2.8. I also have tamron 28-300. I have the Canon G15 for a everyday camera. I mainly shoot pictures not much video. I have three kids oldest is 10 and youngest is 4. They all play sports and I want something that will last. I do travel a lot and take pictures of landscape and architectural structures. I also am looking at getting the camera with the kit lens 24-105 and would like to get another lens either the 70-200mm f/2.8l IS II or the 100-400 f/4.5-5.6l IS. I thought about the 17-40 also but think my sigma 10-20 and the kit lens would be fine. I would like to keep the filter size the same at 77 so I can use all filers for all lenses.


----------



## BrianMichael (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd say depends on your budget... What lenses you have now.. Your needs.

If you have $$ but just kit glass.. Get the 6d and invest in glass
If you have $$ and have some great lenses.. Indulge in the 5D Mark III goodness
If you have limited $$ get 6d

If you are going professional and have high demands.. Get the 5D Mark III 
If you are a hobbiest and stepping up to first full frame.. Go with 6D
Shooting Video and making short movies? 5D mark III 

In the end.. It really comes down to $$$ if you have a lot of money... The 5D Mark III is the better of the 2.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 12, 2013)

Unless you really need the pro af of the 5diii (wildlife and pro sports) the 6d is a better camera and cheaper to boot. It seems you've gotten along fine with the 40d so your probably don't need the af of the 5diii. If you dont care for the wifi and gps of the 6d get a 5dii pretty much the same as a 6d and cheaper again.


----------



## BrianMichael (Feb 12, 2013)

Lenses: 
Depends on what you already have and again.. Budget.. Needs


Most common lenses used by most pro photographers

50mm 1.4 f is in $350 range and 1.8 f is $100 bucks
24-70mm 2.8 f is a fav for most photographers though is pricey ( buy Tamron for this one)
70-200mm 2.8 f another very often used lens, also pricey.

Anything else.. Depends on your needs.. 

Other common lenses
17-40mm or 16-35mm wide angle
85mm prime
100mm Macro


----------



## BruinBear (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you answered your own question, if youre trying to shoot sports then definitely 5D3. The 6D is pretty usable for sports with center point focus only but if you ever try to track across the frame it does not fare very well. Also, the extra 1.5 FPS will be useful.

+1 to getting a 70-200 2.8. Lens is wonderful. Focusing is extremely fast and if you ever need extra range just get a TC or slap it onto your 40D.


----------



## BrianMichael (Feb 12, 2013)

For your needs as you listed..

Buy the 6D(body only) and with the extra money saved.. Buy the Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 and or Canon 70-200mm 2.8

As for why Tamron instead of Canon on the 24-70mm? Here.. I'll let Kevin Good tell you in his informative and great comedic way.. http://youtu.be/xat-cF1Aess <-- that YouTube link brings you to his site

A friend of mine upgraded from a T3i to the 6D... He loves it and I can surely tell the difference from crop sensor to full frame deliciousness 

Hope I was helpful


----------



## mrswitch22 (Feb 12, 2013)

Something you may also want to be aware of, the Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 has the DC designation which means it only works on APS-C cameras (like your 40D), it will not however work on a full frame like the 6D or 5D Mk III. Some lenses designed for APS-C only can actually damage a full frame camera if mounted. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd suggest a 70-200 2.8 II if you can swing it. Awesome lens, great for shooting kids sports (indoor/outdoor) and many other general purpose uses. Its only negative is size/weight and price. If the kids sports are mostly outdoor, you can probably get along pretty well with a 70-200 f/4.0 IS lens which is also great optically and easier on the wallet.

I have the 24-105 but have supplemented it with 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 primes for low-light and portrait shooting. These lenses are fantastic for shooting the kids around the house in the winter.


----------



## heptagon (Feb 12, 2013)

Heh, I have the same question right now. 

I'm undecided between Canon 24-105 L f/4 IS, Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 IS and Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L II.

The Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L II clearly has the advantage of resolution wide open but it lacks IS and is much more expensive. I'm not sure if this lens is worth it and if the lack of IS isn't worse than having a little less resolution with the Tamron. But then one can compare the Tamron with the Canon 24-105. They have comparable resolution and contrast. Which of these would you take and what would you shoot with it? Do you need f/2.8 or would you use f/5.6 or higher anyways?

Also between the 6D and 5D III, clearly the 5D III has the better autofocus but if one only uses the center point that doesn't matter. Then the 6D should have slightly better image quality. But it has only one card slot, so a no-go for many professionals. I'd like to take the 5D III because I'd like to experiment with that autofocus and maybe later I can switch back or upgrade to the 6D II in a few years.

So many options, so many opinions...


----------



## brad goda (Feb 13, 2013)

The new Canon 24-70 f4L IS is a bit less in cost than the 24-70 II but only a hair or if any less sharp.
also it has a weight advantage being much lighter and shorter...
oh and yes it is IS.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 14, 2013)

you don't need anything fancy.. get the cheaper option..


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 14, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> I think you answered your own question, if youre trying to shoot sports then definitely 5D3. The 6D is pretty usable for sports with center point focus only but if you ever try to track across the frame it does not fare very well. Also, the extra 1.5 FPS will be useful.
> 
> +1 to getting a 70-200 2.8. Lens is wonderful. Focusing is extremely fast and if you ever need extra range just get a TC or slap it onto your 40D.


Agree on this one. I have the 5D3 myself and also the 70-200 2.8 IS Mk2, it's a fantastic combination, especially for moving subjects. The lens on its own is just great, expensive but I would say it's as good as a zoom gets.


----------



## Menace (Feb 14, 2013)

I have EF70-200 f2.8IS II on my 5D III and it's the best combo I've ever had. If your budget allows it then do get it - you'll have a big smile on you face for a long time


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 20, 2013)

This video should help you out.
Canon 6D Vs. 5D Mark III Hands On Review


----------

